# NFTS - applicant numbers vs. admission numbers?



## thejellygraph (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm having a browse through film schools, and was wondering if anyone could give me numbers (rough is fine) in terms of NFTS applicant vs. admission numbers? I'm specifically interested in Screenwriting. 

Thank you!


----------



## kbills (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi there, I do not know about the scriptwriting course..


but from what I know from the open day on the Cinematography course, the numbers of applicants for 2013 entry were something like 900 -  of which 8 were offered to take the MA!


----------



## DCL (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey, probably too late to be of use, but at the Open Day they said it was about 350 for 8 places in Directing Fiction and about half that in Cinematography. Good luck!


----------

